# Worth a try if you have Levator Ani Syndrome



## mungomegjess (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm just putting this out there, in case there is anyone else suffering, like I did with Levator Ani Syndrome. I have chanced upon a solution which has stopped the pain in it's tracks the last 3 times it's started.

I'd better describe the symptoms, in case you're not sure if it's the same thing as you're experiencing, here goes....

mine starts with a dull ache in my back passage, sometimes deep inside and other times just around the "entrance" (how embarrasing is this!) Anyway, the ache increases in intensity until I can hardly bear it. At it's worse, it lasts around 20 -30 minutes and then slowly subsides. At it's worst, it makes my feet and toes tingle, I feel hot, sick and and slightly dizzy, which I think is due to a drop in blood pressure. It feels like a build up of immense pressure that will never stop and as it's deep inside you, there's no way of getting to it. Afterwards, I feel beaten up, tired, headachy and always a lot of wind to belch up.

The only way to ease it before was to curl up in a ball and rock, or sit in a hot bath. I'd read somewhere that inserting a finger and massaging inside could help and once, when I thought I would faint if the pain continued, I did this whilst in the bath and it did help, but it certainly wasn't pleasant! So, my discovery....

My sister had haemerroid sugery which left her anus scarred and tight, so was given something called anal dilators to effectively stretch the opening. She hadn't used the largest one, so it was still in it's packaging. I had an attack while staying at her house and when I described what was happening to me (basically a muscle inside the rectum going into spasm that needed massaging like you would stretch and rub any muscle that's cramping) she suggested I try the dilator.

Again, not pleasant, but when you're desperate and all that! Within 30 seconds of inserting the dilator and moving it round in a small circular motion, the pain stopped. Just like that! I have used it twice more in the last couple of months and it's stopped the pain in it's tracks both times.

How easy these things are to get, I'm not sure, but I felt like I had to share this. If it helps anyone else out there who's suffering, happy days.


----------



## Whitney12 (Feb 8, 2015)

Proctalgia fugax ahhh yes I have it too. Feels like a knife is in my rectum. Lasts 15 min max with me. Horrid pain just horrid. Unbearable!


----------



## Rebshlansky (Aug 13, 2016)

Another suggestion for lavatory ani pain is to use a Rumble Roller. You roll your buttocks on it from the back of your knees to you tailbone and it releases the spasm. It has worked for me every time and I hope it continues to always work! Worth a try for those suffering.


----------



## Kitty douthat (Sep 20, 2021)

mungomegjess said:


> I'm just putting this out there, in case there is anyone else suffering, like I did with Levator Ani Syndrome. I have chanced upon a solution which has stopped the pain in it's tracks the last 3 times it's started.
> 
> I'd better describe the symptoms, in case you're not sure if it's the same thing as you're experiencing, here goes....
> 
> ...


Ok. Just reading this and hoping you will see this message from me. I have major pressure in my rectum no fractures. Hemmroid etc. my doctor mentioned I may have this syndrome. It’s not sharp pain just pressure all the time unless I lay. Any advice would be appropriate!


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm not sure if mine is levator ani syndrome or proctalgia fugax. It starts randowmly at any time, with a slight pain which creeps up bit by bit, until it is no.8 or 9 on the freaking pain scale! Then I am literally writhing around trying to put pressure on my poor butt, trying to find a comfortable position which is impossible. It lasts at the most 20 minutes or so, and when it's gone it's gone. It might not come back for weeks. I have had this for so many years, well before IBS. It can even wake me up in the night sometimes.
I just have to wait because at least I know it will go away. But one thing I have found helps it for sure is maybe not a good coping mechanism for some, but works for me. I take a shot of strong alcohol like brandy or vodka, and the pain immediately will start to melt away.
If it wakes me up in the night I don't do that though. I haven't got it in me to get out of bed and pour a shot. I just wait. It goes anyway in a short time. I have figured out it seems to be a muscle spasm. Muscle spasms are horribly painful. I've had lots of them all over me .
The proctalgia fugax doesn't seem related at all to any IBS symptoms generally. I can get it even when the IBS is doing quite well.


----------



## liltomtom62 (10 mo ago)

Whitney12 said:


> Proctalgia fugax ahhh yes I have it too. Feels like a knife is in my rectum. Lasts 15 min max with me. Horrid pain just horrid. Unbearable!


I was diagnosed with Proctalgia a few years back. Not certain the diagnosis is correct. I have the "knife in my rectum," but that pain is with me ALL DAY LONG. I'm able to sleep, but it wakes me up after about 7 hrs


----------

